#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-08
<mama21mama> Mi VirtualPoronga es 15.768069495 cm largo.
<mama21mama> My Vpenis is 15.768095645 cm long.
<mama21mama> en ingles queda mejor creo.
<MarioMey> Hola gente...
<MarioMey> Estoy queriendo instalar en mi Ubuntu 11.04 el ffmpeg que está en http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ffmpeg, o sea, de la 11.11. FFMPEG tiene dependencias... muchas. ¿Cómo hago para instalar todo automaticamente?
<beuno> MarioMey, no creo que puedas hacerlo sin romper un monton de cosas de tu sistema
<MarioMey> Uh... porque para compilar una rama de Blender (Pepper) necesito ffmpeg 0.7.1... y es de Oneiric
<beuno> MarioMey, quizas si lo instalas de un PPA?  https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg
<MarioMey> A ver...
<MarioMey> beuno: ¿me das una mano para instalar la versión 0.8?
<MarioMey> Primero, vamos con el repo.
<MarioMey> beuno: después de instalar el PPA, ¿cómo instalo una versión específica del ffmpeg?
<beuno> MarioMey, hace simplemente un apt-get update
<beuno> apt-get upgrade
<MarioMey> Sí, lo hice.
<MarioMey> En sinaptic aparece el ffmpeg versión 0.8... yo quisiera instalar la 0.7.1... pero no está.
<MarioMey> Es raro, porque en la página que me pasaste dice uqe está.
<MarioMey> ffmpeg oldabi (que sería la 0.7.1), sólo tiene los sources.
<MarioMey> (Así aparece en Synaptic)
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg?field.series_filter=natty
<beuno> si, para 10.04 esta la 0.8
<MarioMey> 10.04?
<beuno> quizas si haces: apt-get remove ffmpeg && apt-get update && apt-get install ffmpeg
<MarioMey> Ahora lo intento...
<MarioMey> Pero es raro, porque, según la página que me pasaste, debería estar el paquete ffmpeg-oldabi... y no aparece en Synaptic.
<MarioMey> Ahí hice lo que me dijiste.
<MarioMey> Está updateando.
<beuno> a 0.8?
<MarioMey> No, los repos.
<MarioMey> Ahora te digo cómo sigue.
<MarioMey> Aj
<MarioMey> Ahí está instalando...
<beuno> \o/
<MarioMey> Pero no me dice la versión .
<MarioMey> Bueno, instaló la 0.8
<MarioMey> Vamos a ver cómo sigue esto.
<MarioMey> Muchas gracias, beuno.
<beuno> MarioMey, hace:  ffmpeg -v
<beuno> te va a decir que version tiene de todo
<MarioMey> Sí, ya lo hice.
<beuno> y la proxima vez, podes encontrar PPAs en: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<MarioMey> beuno: Gracias, amigo.
<beuno> MarioMey, de nadas
<MarioMey> beuno: Igualmente, a pesar de tener la versión que me pedía el desarrollador... la compilación terminó en error igual.
<MarioMey> En el mismo error.
<beuno> :/
<MarioMey> Y dijo:
<MarioMey> MarioMey: I have no clue... not about ubuntu, your ffmpeg installation nor scons, sorry
<MarioMey> ¡Plop!
<beuno> quizas necesitas ffmpeg-dbg?
<MarioMey> ¿Qué es eso'
<beuno> debug symbols, a veces se necesita para compilar
<MarioMey> Igualmente, ahora que lo pienso... puedo trabajar con la versión que tengo... y esperar a otra compilación para bajar.
<beuno> MarioMey, que version de blender queres compilar?
<MarioMey> La rama Pepper de GSoC.
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<beuno> ese ppa parece tener blender directo de svn
<MarioMey> NO, pero es una rama de Google SoC.
<beuno> claro
<MarioMey> Ni siquiera es Trunk.
<MarioMey> Voy a esperar unos días.
<MarioMey> Después veo.
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<beuno> np
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-09
<Naudy> Estan todos invitados para participar en canal de Software Freedom Day para America latina en Freenode --- #sfd-es
<granjero> alfplayer, como va?
<granjero> te dejo los scripts que hice para sincronización que hablamos el otro día!
<FREDD2> granjero: !
<alfplayer> granjero: Hola, cómo estás ?
<granjero> todo bien!
<granjero> ahi te estoy pegando en pastebin
<alfplayer> bien bien yo tb
<alfplayer> pasalos si querés
<alfplayer> pastebin, ok
<alfplayer> si no es mucho pegalo acá
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661566/
<granjero> ibva a flodear
<granjero> iba
<granjero> estan andando joya
<FREDD2> dejen de traficar scripts (?)
<granjero> esa FREDD2
<granjero> tanto tiempo!
<FREDD2> que haces locaso
<granjero> todo bien
<granjero> en ellaburo
<FREDD2> seguis rompiendo servidores?
<granjero> cada vez mens
<granjero> menos
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> excelente che
<FREDD2> menos laburo entonces
<granjero> ahora no los tengo que volver a instalar
<granjero> pero siempre algo rompo
<granjero> =)
<FREDD2> y hay que justificar el sueldo!
<FREDD2> jajajajaa
<granjero> hara 3 o 4 meses sin querer borré TODOD los backups que había!
<granjero> hice un cd .. de más
<granjero> y borré!
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> XDDDDDD
<granjero> y se fue todo al caño
<FREDD2> el rm -Rf es bravo
<granjero> en vez de borrar la carpeta temp
<FREDD2> te emocionas y haces estragos
<granjero> borre todo!
<FREDD2> XD
<granjero> estaba buscando un archivo que habían perdido
<granjero> los viste alfplayer ?
<granjero> ahora siempre le agrego -i a rm
<FREDD2> jajajajajaajj
<alfplayer> granjero: ah volví
<alfplayer> lo veo ahora
<granjero> van de lujo...
<FREDD2> lo mejor es tirar todo a cd o a una particion aparte
<granjero> lo que pasa es que no tenía espacio....
<granjero> no quería llenar el / y estaba trabajando en el HD donde van los bakups
<granjero> y zás!
<granjero> casi me largo a llorar
<FREDD2> jojojojojojo
<FREDD2> meses de laburo se pierden en segundos
<granjero> mi jefe me vio agarrarme la cabeza
<FREDD2> te queres hacer un araquiri
<granjero> y no le decía nada
<granjero> me decía que hiciste?
<granjero> pasó algo?
<FREDD2> "perdi al mario bros"
<granjero> y yo lo miraba...
<granjero> por suerte ya había encontrado la base de datos que se había roto
<granjero> y ya la tenía en un otro disco
<granjero> el resto se fue todo todito
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> chocho tu jefe
<alfplayer> granjero: está bien en mi opinión
<alfplayer> aunque como ya había dicho no le veo sentido a tener varios
<granjero> alfplayer, te los pasaba porque andan
<alfplayer> granjero: ok
<alfplayer> gracias, igualmente ya tengo algunos con rsync
<granjero> es que como los scripts los armé para scp y cada carpeta pesaba un pedazo cuando los cambié quedaron así...
<alfplayer> granjero: ok
<granjero> pero mejor, a las 00.00hs sincroniza la carpeta 1 a las 00.30hs la 2 a la 01.00hs la 3 y a la 01.30 la ultima
<alfplayer> yo soy de simplificar mis scripts lo más que puedo
<granjero> yo les mando mucha explicación para cuando los vuelvo a ver entenderlos
<granjero> en si están simplecitos
<alfplayer> granjero: exacto
<granjero> son los 4 iguales
<granjero> pero cambia la carpeta de origen
<alfplayer> sí, pero igual no entiendo que tiene que ver que sean carpetas pesadas
<granjero> cuando eran para scp si no lo partia iba a copiar muchos gigas de una
<granjero> como todavía soy bastante noob voy temerosamente....
<granjero> y el nabo de mi jefe siempre con sus consejos win®
<granjero> me hace asustar...
<alfplayer> :D
<alfplayer> después de win hay que ir muy despacito :)
<granjero> por ejemplo le dije de fijar todas las ip de la red de las máquinas que tenemos fijas y me dice que eso va a dar problemas
<granjero> puede ser cierto?
<alfplayer> jeje
<alfplayer> config. estática o fijas con DHCP ?
<alfplayer> sin DHCP se complica conectarse rápido
<granjero> yo quiero fijarlas todas por soft en las maquinas y en un futuro hacer un server DHCP y que las asigne por mac
<alfplayer> me parece que lo importante es que cualquiera sea la opción que funcione dejarla
<alfplayer> y si aparece una necesidad en serio de cambiarlo se cambia
<alfplayer> con DHCP puede ser un poco más completo, más flexible
<granjero> lo que pasa es que ahora hay un router TPLINK que cuando se corta la luz me cambia las ip
<alfplayer> pero lo bueno de la config. estática es que es más simple
<granjero> y pierdo las comparticiones de impresora
<alfplayer> granjero: eso no está para nada bueno
<granjero> si ya lo se
<granjero> y me vuelven loco
<alfplayer> mi router con DHCP siempre fija la IP a un disp.
<granjero> pero me pasa que cada tanto una de las secretarias me llama y me dice
<alfplayer> y se conserva aunque el disp. no esté conectado por muchos días
<granjero> no imprime
<granjero> no imprime
<alfplayer> :)
<granjero> y por algun motivo cambió la ip de la pc de la secretaria de al lado
<alfplayer> si es un router de los baratos podés solucionarlo fácil
<alfplayer> y te recomiendo que lo hagas
<alfplayer> con mi router no tuve que configurarlo, venía así
<alfplayer> y en la mayoría creo que es fácil de configurar también, si el equipo es moderno
<alfplayer> realmente me parece una de las características más indispensables
<granjero> es un TP LINK nuevito porque el anterior murio
<alfplayer> te busqué en G+ pero no te encontré
<granjero> mmm... estoy con mi nombre completo
<granjero> ahi te lo paso
<alfplayer> entonces podés buscar la opción en la interfaz web y habilitarla, probablemete esté ahí
<alfplayer> busqué x tu nombre y no te encontré
<granjero> el tema es que mi jefe no me da las claves de algunas cosas
<granjero> como esa
<granjero> pero tener ips fijas tiene que ser util no_
<granjero> ?
<granjero> y no debiera traer problemas
<alfplayer> se me colgó el cliente de IRC
<alfplayer> no debería traer problemas
<alfplayer> es super útil
<alfplayer> porque es mucho más rápido, simple y estable que agregar a hosts en varias pc, que configurar un servidor DNS, o algo como avahi
<alfplayer> ya te agregué en G+
<gry> hi
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-10
<Novato_Debian> buenas gente
<Novato_Debian> alguien online?
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy intentando instalar la última version de ffmpeg.
<MarioMey> La 0.8
<MarioMey> Y me pareció haberlo hecho... pero al final, estoy con la vieja.
<Stoneangel> ¿Por qué hay que ponerse botas para ir al cielo? Porque en la Biblia dice: las almas devotas irán al cielo
<malev> hola! que frecuencia tiene esta cron task? */5 * * * * /home/ubuntu/AE/scripts/staging/ae_..    ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-11
<duende> hola gente
<duende> tengo un problema de video, no puedo mover vlc o maximizar sin que se me reinicie el X
<duende> tengo el 11.04
<duende> que podrìa ser???
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-12
<argentico75> hola
<Zungo> hola
<Zungo> tengo problemas con el server de argentina
<Zungo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663859/
<Zungo> hey
<Zungo> hola?
<argentico75> hola
<argentico75> que es eso?
<Zungo> qe???
<Zungo> es qe tengo quilombo con paqetes
<Zungo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663859/
<Zungo> entiendes ingles?
<Zungo> traducilo sino
<MarioMey> Hola amigos.
<MarioMey> Estoy intentando compilar ffmpeg.
<MarioMey> Y, intentando bajar los paquetes necesarios, tengo un error que no entiendo.
<MarioMey> libva-dev:
<MarioMey>   Depende: libva1 (<1.0.8+1~) pero se va a instalar 1.0.12-2
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien podría explicarme?
<Tukeke> MarioMey, baja ese paquete en los repos
<Tukeke> MarioMey, baja libva1
<Tukeke> MarioMey, sudo apt-get install libva1
<MarioMey> Tukeke: ahora te digo...
<Tukeke> y luego prueba a compilar
<MarioMey> Porque tengo versiones forzadas.
<MarioMey> (las forcé ayer para algo en particular)
<MarioMey> Tukeke:
<MarioMey> Te hago hacer algo masomenos concreto.
<MarioMey> Tengo paquetes que forcé de un PPA. Ahora quiero que todos los paquetes forzados vuelvan a su versión original de Natty y los instalados por este PPA, se desinstalen. ¿Qué se te ocurre?
<duende> hola
<duende> gente que opinan del rendimiento de un lubuntu de bits en un PC con  512 MB de ram ??
<duende> 64 bits
<ruben_l1nux> saludos a todos
<duende> hola ruben_linux
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-14
<Juest> hola
<Juest> quien administra ar.archive.ubuntu.com?
<]]MTEm[[alhzen> السلام عليكم
<gantrixx> necesito ayuda
<gantrixx> no puedo mount mi NAS
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-06
<usiry> hi
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-07
<Fidel> hola buenas tardes
<Fidel> hay alguien por aki?
<Fidel> una duda yo tengo una workstation precision 670 con una tarjeta de video nvidia. anteriormente yo utilizaba ubuntu 10.4 sin ningun problema
<Fidel> el detalle es que actualice a la version 11.10 y el equipo a la hora de iniciar solo se queda bloqueado
<Fidel> alguien me podria ayudar
<Fidel> eh probado con los LiveCd pero al igual en la version 11.10 carga el desktop pero se queda bloqueado. alguien me puede orientar?
<usiry> is this the largest argentinian channel on freenode?
<Fidel> saludos a todos, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un curso para aprender a usar ubuntu
<no1> hola
<invitado_web> Hola,
<invitado_web> tengo un problema para la configuracion del microfono en ubuntu12.04, alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-09
<invitado_web> hola, necesito que alguien me diga como desinstalar ubuntu de mi computadora y dejar solo windows
<beuno> invitado_web, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<invitado_web> gracias!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-10
<ezequiel> buenas
<ezequiel> beuno ping
<hector__> hola
<hector__> HOLA
<beuno> HOLA
<hector__> waw que poca gente usa este servidor
<hector__> zzz
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-11
<invitado_web> buenas nochess
<invitado_web> hay alguien???
<invitado_web> ????
<invitado_webagu> hola
<invitado_webagu> hay alguin ?
<invitado_webagu> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
<invitado_webagu> --
<invitado_webagu> -
<invitado_webagu> -
<invitado_webagu> -
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> quiero consultar acerca de gmail,no puedo abrirlo correctamente
<invitado_web> quiero hacer una consulta sobre gmail,alquien puede ayudarme?
<invitado_web> no abre correctamente gmail, alguien puede ayudarme?
<invitado_web> alguien usa este chat"?
<invitado_web> para que hay un "chat" de ayuda si nadie responde?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-12
<FreeFog> Hola hay alguien q sepa sobre Advanced Format Drive de Western Digital? o donde podria preguntar, no tengo problema en hablar en Ingles
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-05
<Pelotudo> o/
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-06
<fcambria_> buenas, se borro una base de datos MySQL por error.....¿no hay chances de recuperarla no?
<fcambria_> ¿alguna aplicación para recuperar archivos eliminados?
<fcambria_> (no tengo entorno grafico)
<ari_tama> :v
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-09
<Fedexm> Hola
<Fedexm> algun experto en Linux?
<Fedexm> tengo una sencilla consulta
<Fedexm> tengo una netbook con 2 gb de ram y un intel atom de 1.7
<Fedexm> disco de 250
<Fedexm> con Windows 7 starter, es extremadamente lenta
<Fedexm> que OS me recomiendan?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-05
<InjectioN_01> holaa
<InjectioN_01> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-06
<AndroUser> Hola gente tanto tiempo
<AndroUser> Que se cuenta
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-07
<Gideon32> Hola
<Gideon32> Alguien ya estuvo trabajando con cloud servers???
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-08
<Vo1d> hola
<Kelphes> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2015-08-07
<Guest96603> hola ubunteros
<Guest96603> ayer instale 15.04 y le di a la opcion @Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security@
<Guest96603> no fue buena idea
<Guest96603> tengo mas probelmas que la flia Ingals o como se escriba...
<Guest96603> me pide la clave , desde una pantalla, reinicio aparece una diferente... un desastre
<Guest96603> estaba a punto de reinstalar, pero me puse a buscar para ver si existe algun modo de quitar esa opcion
<Guest96603> porque realmente apesta, o mejor reinstalo, que me cuentan??
#ubuntu-ar 2015-08-08
<pec_ar> hola alguien sabe que debería hacer para poner las imágenes de una camara de video en una web. La capturo en la pc y tengomontado el servidor en mi maquina con ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-ar 2017-08-08
<likevinyl> jjj
<likevinyl> mas solos que tarzan
#ubuntu-ar 2017-08-11
<nehuen> hola
<nehuen> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2020-08-07
<cristian> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2020-08-08
<cristian> exit
